# 3M Diamond Microfinishing Film Sheets 675L?



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone ever use these diamond sheets for sharpening or stone flattening? I heard that you can stick them to glass or aluminum plates. 

Other companies sell this stuff too. There's a whole range of grit sizes available.

I've posted a picture of this stuff in 3" wide roll form but you can get it in sheet form also.


----------



## mainaman (Nov 14, 2011)

I have not used them personally, but I know others have used 3M film on razors with great success.


----------



## Twistington (Nov 14, 2011)

A coarse enough sheet would make a very inexpensive flattening stone : example


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm interested in this too. Last week I was looking at those same sheets but passed. 

k.


----------



## shankster (Nov 14, 2011)

Would these sheets be used for final stropping?
I just noticed that my local Lee Valley carries this product so I'm very interested as well.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

Twistington said:


> A coarse enough sheet would make a very inexpensive flattening stone : example



I agree and even better is than what you drew up is that you can get this film in PSA format so no double sided tape would be needed.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

shankster said:


> Would these sheets be used for final stropping?
> I just noticed that my local Lee Valley carries this product so I'm very interested as well.


 

Maybe?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

mainaman said:


> I have not used them personally, but I know others have used 3M film on razors with great success.


 
Yeah I've heard of them being used with razors and also plane blades too.


----------



## GLE1952 (Nov 14, 2011)

I like it and I think it is pretty popular with jig system users.
IMO Silicon Carbide is more aggressive and Aluminum Oxide leaves a smoother finish.
Diamond is the best but costly and harder to find.
Prices can vary a lot, I get mine at toolsforworkingwood.com (no diamond)

Glen


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

Available in sheets, discs, rolls and belts in grades 125µ, 74µ, 45µ, 30µ, 20µ


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

GLE1952 said:


> I like it and I think it is pretty popular with jig system users.
> IMO Silicon Carbide is more aggressive and Aluminum Oxide leaves a smoother finish.
> Diamond is the best but costly and harder to find.
> Prices can vary a lot, I get mine at toolsforworkingwood.com (no diamond)
> ...


 

I'm thinking the same thing about SiC in the coarse grits and aluminum oxide in the finer grits. I'd really have to be blown away with this stuff in wear factor to warrant the high cost it comes with.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 14, 2011)

I've seen these before and thought a lot about getting some. I've seen grits up to 0.3 micron. Isn't this what Gator uses? Maybe it would be worth giving them a try. Never pulled the trigger because I thought leather would work out a bit more economical


----------



## heirkb (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't watched this video in a while, but that's what's in this video, isn't it?

[video=youtube;4--HIDogrc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4--HIDogrc8[/video]


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 14, 2011)

heirkb said:


> I haven't watched this video in a while, but that's what's in this video, isn't it?



This video was the first thing that came to mind when this thread came up. But like you I hadn't seen it in ages, and had no clue how to find it. Glad you did.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

heirkb said:


> I haven't watched this video in a while, but that's what's in this video, isn't it?
> 
> [video=youtube;4--HIDogrc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4--HIDogrc8[/video]


 

That's not the diamond stuff, that's the standard microfinishing film.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 14, 2011)

I've yet to come across a stone substitute that doesn't weart out too fast to be worth it. I've kind of given up on the idea, since stones last so long.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I've yet to come across a stone substitute that doesn't weart out too fast to be worth it. I've kind of given up on the idea, since stones last so long.


 
Good point - stones do last a long time.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 14, 2011)

How much would these be? I already have an Atoma that is one sided, I could easily add something to the other side of it. Or get a new Atoma style base, add paper to each side, and keep it in my bag for quick touch ups at work.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that depends on the grit and backing but for the most part this stuff retails between $19-$39 per sheet. You can buy packs of 3 for less and you can go one step further and buy 50ft rolls for about $1,200 or so. It ain't cheap.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 14, 2011)

Yipes. 50ft rolls of the 3" wide stuff for $1200? Well, if you were selling sections of it to fit on Atoma sized plates, you could get about 67 pieces out of that roll. Your cost about $18 each piece. But they you have to (A) front the $1200 for a roll of each grit and (B) sell all 67 pieces to make your money back.

And again, how long would they last?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Yipes. 50ft rolls of the 3" wide stuff for $1200? Well, if you were selling sections of it to fit on Atoma sized plates, you could get about 67 pieces out of that roll. Your cost about $18 each piece. But they you have to (A) front the $1200 for a roll of each grit and (B) sell all 67 pieces to make your money back.
> 
> And again, how long would they last?



Exactly 

But then there's wholesale pricing too.


----------

